# What kind of animal tracks are these?



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wild bill said:


> well if nothing else the wolves will take care of the bigfoot populations. to bad they are always fun to mess with. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2d_m2OVa_g



haha nice one bill! i agree... its a dog...


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

bigfoot?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

wild bill said:


> well if nothing else the wolves will take care of the bigfoot populations. to bad they are always fun to mess with.


Nah Bill .... the midgets will have the bigfoots (or would that be bigfeet) taken care of.:evil:


----------



## soundslikeawesome89 (Jan 29, 2006)

Kid was doing his gf and crap and he heard something go by the car and stuff and he turned his lights on and saw a white bigfoot that stories unbelievable but one person down the road had sworn she saw one im like geez not another story


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

soundslikeawesome89 said:


> Kid was doing his gf and crap and he heard something go by the car and stuff and he turned his lights on and saw a white bigfoot that stories unbelievable but one person down the road had sworn she saw one im like geez not another story


so you must have seen a yeti. they are usually white in color whereas bigfoot is dark.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Lab's track with a quarter for reference.



Can anyone tell me what made the tracks below?


----------



## jgoss1205 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigfoot is real for sure:shhh:. not to sure about the wolves.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i dunno guys im saying coyote tracks. look at the rounded normal lab trap compared to the usual more tapered in the front track i usually find with coyotes and fox.just my opinion


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Not to to fuel a controversy, but this is fact. Several years ago my buddy was running his **** hound in Gratiot State Game Area. He hit what he thought was a coyote with his truck. It was a wolf/dog hybrid. It weighed 82 pounds. This was verified by the DNR. Since I work at an educational institution I asked if we could have it, and the DNR gave me the skull and the carcass. I skinned it and layed it over a 5 foot fence the nose and tail touched the ground on each side.

Two weeks later another was hit on US127. Oh ya, both were spaded. Some one let their pets lose or they escaped. Interested I checked out the stomach contents and it was full of venison, but I figured it was from deer season kills or road kill.

It happened once before so I wouldn't doubt that it could happen again.

By the way my vote is dog track.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Fur-minator said:


> Can anyone tell me what made the tracks below?


Here is the answer to my question. He is about 30 lbs and his tracks tend to be slightly smaller than a large coyote. Domestic dogs come in all shapes and sizes.




The original posting could have been a dog but I thik the easiest way to tell is to follow them and see how it acted. I feel a domestic dogs actions will probably give it away.


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster (May 4, 2008)

I'd agree that this is a dog. The stagger of the tracks seems to be too wide for a coyote, and considering the tracks go into the "slush" but the boot prints don't...indicates that the weight of the animal is on the heavier side (more so than a coyote). I don't think they are big enough (or individually long enough) to be a wolf and the stagger and stride are not big enough either. I'd bet you'll find a bowl of water and some Purina at the end of this line.


----------

